# [KDE] no arranca KDE desde actualizacion (cerrado)

## el_Salmon

Hola,

desde la ultima actualizacion de KDE en ppc no me arranca correctamente. He ejecutado revdep-rebuild pero no saca ninguna aplicacion KDE o libreria con problemas. Si arranco el kcontrol desde fluxbox me dice que "No se ha encontrado el tipo MIME octect-stream". Si arranco el escritorio KDE en el menu no hay aplicaciones, no tengo fondo de escritorio y no puedo hacer practicamente nada (no puedo lanzar aplicaciones). Me he tirado 2 dias para recompilar todo desde que la actualizacion a expat-2.0 me dejó roto practicamente todo el sistema y ahora que lo he recompilado todo no puede arrancar KDE.Last edited by el_Salmon on Sun Aug 12, 2007 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cereza

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> "No se ha encontrado el tipo MIME octect-stream"

 

Ese problema lo tuve yo también, y lo solucioné en la configuración de konqueror, en la pestalla "Asociaciones de archivo" click en el boton anyadir y crear un tipo nuevo con las caracteristicas:

Grupo: Application

Nombre de tipo: octect-stream

----------

## el_Salmon

Gracias pero no puedo arrancar Konqueror. En la consola me sale el mensaje: 

```
kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!

```

edito:puedo arrancar kcontrol pero me sale como vacio. Me dice en la consola: 

```
kcontrol: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : No se puede dialogar con klauncher

```

----------

## Cereza

El error "No se puede dialogar con klauncher" me ocurre a veces a cuento de nada. Hiciste etc-update despues de la actualización? has probado a ejecutar KDE como root?

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has hecho un revdep-rebuild?

----------

## el_Salmon

Si, como he dicho antes ya hice revdep-rebuild. Tambien he hecho etc-update. He probado a recompilar kdelibs y parece que me salen los menus de KDE pero sigo sin escritorio y si poder arrancar aplicaciones. El problema es que recompilar todo KDE requiere muchisimo tiempo en mi ordenador porque es un G4 a 1.4 GHz.

edito: como root no tengo permitido entrar en KDE

----------

## sefirotsama

me dice eso (literalmente en catalán: "no puedo hablar con klauncher") cuando inicio apps de kde en fluxbox

entonces hago :

kdeinit&

y reintento. EN kde ninca me ha pasado.

Lo del OCtet (etc) lo solucioné una vez borrando parte de la configuración de konqueror (me aparecian miles de mensajes al iniciar kde)

----------

## el_Salmon

He recompilado varios paquetes como kdesktop y kwin y ahora puedo arrancar por fin KDE mas o menos bien pero siguen fallando algunas cosas. Por ejemplo no puedo abrir la carpeta home desde los menus o desde el icono de escritorio.

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> He recompilado varios paquetes como kdesktop y kwin y ahora puedo arrancar por fin KDE mas o menos bien pero siguen fallando algunas cosas. Por ejemplo no puedo abrir la carpeta home desde los menus o desde el icono de escritorio.

 

Prueba a mover tu config de kde a cualquier otro sitio e inicia kde de nuevo

```

$ mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak

```

----------

## el_Salmon

Gracias, pero eso ya lo habia probado. Por lo que he investigado parece un problema con el kfmclient asi que estoy recompilando konqueror.

actualización: Solucionado

----------

## Annagul

 *el_Salmon wrote:*   

> actualización: Solucionado

 

¿Recompilando konqueror?

----------

## el_Salmon

Si, recompilando konqueror también. Vamos, que he tenido que recompilar todo lo basico de KDE: kwin, kdesktop, kdelibs y konqueror (y alguno mas seguramente). Lo del konqueror lo descubrí cuando encontré el comando que arranca el konqueror en modo explorador de archivos: 

```
kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
```

----------

